# cluster swap ?



## Darkroom1428 (May 7, 2004)

Today i finally got my 1992 240sx started and i was wondering why my hud and cluster lights were not working or lighting up. so did a search and found out how to fix the problem.
i soldered on the new 1uf 50v Capacitor. now my cluster lights up but my speed and hud is still out? I'm getting tired of opening and closing the cluster. So I was also wondering if i could just swap in a s13 exc. 89-90. cluster with the speedo gauge? Is the hud digital cluster and speedo gauge cluster wiring harness the same? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Darkroom1428 said:


> Today i finally got my 1992 240sx started and i was wondering why my hud and cluster lights were not working or lighting up. so did a search and found out how to fix the problem.
> i soldered on the new 1uf 50v Capacitor. now my cluster lights up but my speed and hud is still out? I'm getting tired of opening and closing the cluster. So I was also wondering if i could just swap in a s13 exc. 89-90. cluster with the speedo gauge? Is the hud digital cluster and speedo gauge cluster wiring harness the same?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


The vehicle is wired for both, the pinout connectors change.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> The vehicle is wired for both, the pinout connectors change.



Also, your car is a '92, so make sure you get a cluster out of a '91-'94 S13. the '89-'90 cluster tach won't work because it was designed for the SOHC engine.


----------

